# Happy Birthday Oivind Dahle



## knyfeknerd (Jun 27, 2012)

Have a great one. Four-O? is this the one? Best wishes.


----------



## obtuse (Jun 27, 2012)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Birnando (Jun 27, 2012)

Gratulerer med dagen!


----------



## Candlejack (Jun 27, 2012)

Happy birthday ol' chap, missed you at the gathering!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jun 27, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Jun 27, 2012)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jun 27, 2012)

:hbday:


----------



## Twistington (Jun 27, 2012)

Happy birthday, was this an even ten?


----------



## GLE1952 (Jun 27, 2012)

Enjoy your Birthday!


----------



## Korin_Mari (Jun 27, 2012)

Happy birthday~ 
I hope you had a wonderful day.


----------



## kalaeb (Jun 27, 2012)

HBD, OD.


----------



## mhenry (Jun 27, 2012)

Happy B-day


----------



## echerub (Jun 27, 2012)

Happy birthday!


----------



## mr drinky (Jun 27, 2012)

Birnando said:


> Gratulerer med dagen!



Yeah, what he said.

k.


----------



## Deckhand (Jun 27, 2012)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Crothcipt (Jun 27, 2012)

:hbday::Beersausage:arty2::woot:


----------



## The Edge (Jun 27, 2012)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## WildBoar (Jun 27, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## El Pescador (Jun 27, 2012)

Happy B-Day!


----------



## DeepCSweede (Jun 27, 2012)

Happy bday OD - hope there's a pretty new knife or a pretty girl waiting for you when you get home- oh wait - you have both - have a great one!!


----------



## Lefty (Jun 27, 2012)

Happy Birthday, you crazy bastard.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jun 27, 2012)

Happy birthday!


----------



## JBroida (Jun 27, 2012)

happy brithday


----------



## wenus2 (Jun 27, 2012)

JBroida said:


> happy brithday


Indeed, enjoy it.

I am curious what the man who has everything might get as a gift.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Jun 27, 2012)

I will behave here. Happy Birthday, Oivind Dahle.

LOL


----------



## oivind_dahle (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks all 

Its hard to become 40, and when you do you do as from sales known as Duke Of Wellington close: you start to sum up your life.
I give life more plus than minus, and Im pretty happy. I got a trip to NYC from 15th september to 21th september, from my GF. Best gift ever.

I live under no new knives policy this year, so no new knives for me.


----------



## RRLOVER (Jun 27, 2012)

The forums would not be same with out you!! Happy 40th


----------



## echerub (Jun 27, 2012)

No new knives still leaves the door open for new stones, which is a whole lotta fun too


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Jun 27, 2012)

oivind_dahle said:


> Thanks all
> 
> Its hard to become 40, and when you do you do as from sales known as Duke Of Wellington close: you start to sum up your life.
> I give life more plus than minus, and Im pretty happy. I got a trip to NYC from 15th september to 21th september, from my GF. Best gift ever.
> ...



Hmm...
I have a trip from 20th of September to 9th of October. We better coordinate our schedules if you want to meet and hang out.

M


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Jun 27, 2012)

Happy bday brother.


----------



## Lucretia (Jun 27, 2012)

Happy Birthday!

40 is just starting to get ripe...enjoy! It's a great age!


----------



## mhlee (Jun 27, 2012)

Happy Birthday, OD!


----------



## Namaxy (Jun 27, 2012)

Happiest of B-days OD. The 40's are great. And nevermind that self imposed knife purchasing ban...that's just crazy talk


----------



## SpikeC (Jun 27, 2012)

Happy happy junior!


----------



## cookinstuff (Jun 27, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## sachem allison (Jun 27, 2012)

happy birthday


----------



## apicius9 (Jun 28, 2012)

Hope you had a great Birthday! Happy travels in September!

Stefan


----------



## oivind_dahle (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks all 

Now Im closer to 60 than to 20 
No new secret purchases yet, however Im in the middle of negotiations


----------



## Lefty (Jun 28, 2012)

Hey, you said no new knives. However, you can still buy old ones


----------

